# Changing jobs



## icestorm22 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi 

I just moved to Dubai about two months ago, and I’m currently thinking of changing my job as it is not what I expected it to be.

Can someone please tell me what the repercussions of this would be, as I am not working in a free zone.

How long does one have to find a job before they have to leave the country?
Are there fines involved and is there a ban?

Is it possible for the next company to take over your visa from the previous company, or would we have to pay them back for the visa?

If you have any other information to share I would be very grateful for the advice.

Thanks


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

There would be a 6 months ban on you by your old company. But you can leave without paying them anything. IT is as per UAE labour law. Check with Ministry of labour for details, they are very helpful.

I doubt your company will give you an NOC letter (required to change job in UAE) . They may transfer it to your new company if they pay the costs of your visa, but it is unlikely.

Good luck nonetheless.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I think if you leave after 2 months it is a one year ban. You can sometimes pay to have a ban lifted but only with an NOC and I very much doubt you will get it, after all your employer has paid for your residence permit and you are leaving.
Once your permit is cancelled you will have to get a 30 day visit visa - it is illegal to look for work while on a visit visa (course everyone does it).
I don;t think SA's can do visa runs so you will only have 30 days.
Depends on your occupation as to whether you will get a new job quickly.
Check your contract regarding paying back any costs to your employer. Legally companies are not allowed to take money off you for your visa costs but they may try anyway.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You are almost certainly looking at an automatic labour ban.

Were you given a relocation allowance when you moved? If so, the employer will most certainly look to recover this from you.

Once your visa is cancelled, you will get 30 days grace to either exit the country or find a new job, though the latter may prove tricky if you have a labour ban placed on you. If you do escape a ban and manage to find a new job, your new employer will need to apply for a new visa and you will have to undergo another medical test.


----------



## krisanto (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Maz, 

I need your kind advise for these please.

I am currently in an limited contract. I resigned before the end of my contract because a company in afghanistan offered me a job that doubled my salary here in Dubai. Actually, they already sent me the contract and the air ticket going to afghanistan.

My company here in Dubai already cancelled my visa. My concern now is, can I go straight to Afghanistan even though my dubai visa was cancelled? I already have a Contract from my afghan employer (which is inside the US base).

Thanks!

Sincerely,


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

icestorm22 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just moved to Dubai about two months ago, and I’m currently thinking of changing my job as it is not what I expected it to be.
> 
> ...


Get a job in free zone... you will get exempted from everything otherwise you will face the consequences of labour ban and employer can make you pay for the visa expenses as you are still on probation....


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

krisanto said:


> Hi Maz,
> 
> I need your kind advise for these please.
> 
> ...


you can always go to any place you like! If you have the visa to enter Afghanistan off course you can go directly...


----------



## krisanto (Dec 17, 2011)

nm62 said:


> you can always go to any place you like! If you have the visa to enter Afghanistan off course you can go directly...


Thanks for the reply! appreciate it highly.. 

I don't have the visa to afghanistan, I only have the contract or letter of appointment (LOA) as it is inside NATO/ISAF Base.

Some agency here in Dubai is saying that once you are cancelled, the only place you can go is from country of origin.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

krisanto said:


> Thanks for the reply! appreciate it highly..
> 
> I don't have the visa to afghanistan, I only have the contract or letter of appointment (LOA) as it is inside NATO/ISAF Base.
> 
> Some agency here in Dubai is saying that once you are cancelled, the only place you can go is from country of origin.


I can not suggest on the channel/ mode/ route to enter NATO/ISAF Base... the company recruiting you will help you in reaching the geographical location where you will be based.....

Yes Pakistan plays a vital role in it and that is the reason why the country is suffering from terrorism... All the food, petrol and necessary things go by road from Pakistan to Afghanistan... 

Currently from last 2-3 weeks Pakistan is having political problem with America...
America was trying to do some drone attack (dropping bomb from plane) in suspected area and by mistake 24 Pakistani military died and Pakistani Army has blocked the access of NATO in to crossing borders (or something similar)....

Pakistani government is under pressure from its own Army.... 

President of Pakistan was admitted in American hospital Dubai after all this...

This is the first time i have seen a reaction from Pakistan against America since 11 September 2011...

Maybe something must have changed after all this.... check with your new company....


----------

